# Another Baywatch thread!



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

I brought my smith and wesson model 1000 12 guage pawn shop find to Tim 2 weeks ago and it was by far the most beat up gun I've every owned. I hate I didn't take before pictures.there wasn't an inch of wood that wasn't beat up, and the blueing was horrible. Well today I picked it up and I am absolutely amazed at how great it turned out! I couldn't have dreamed it would be this nice. Now its the nicest shotgun I own! I had no choice but to leave one of my revolvers with him.The crappy cell phone pics don't begin to do it justice, but I just had to post them up anyway. Thanks again Tim!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks very nice.....Is that a dura coat finish? Is it smooth or sorta textured?:thumbsup:


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

That thing is sick looking!!!! He did an incredible job regardless of what it looked like.


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Jason said:


> Looks very nice.....Is that a dura coat finish? Is it smooth or sorta textured?:thumbsup:


I used Cerakote ( Satin Mag ), also completely sanded off the old finish from the wood, and refinished it with polyeurethae.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Out of curiosity how much would a project like that run? That gun looks great.


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

Great job Tim
These Baywatch shows are starting to have the same affect as Miss Pamela had on me.


----------



## wmelswick (Mar 1, 2010)

That is definitely a fine looking shotgun, He did an amazing job.:thumbsup:


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

osborne311 said:


> Out of curiosity how much would a project like that run? That gun looks great.


The cost can vary. Depends on color patterns, etc. I did this complete project for $150, but he also brought me a revolver, when he picked this one up.


----------



## Suprman (Jul 11, 2011)

B-E-A-Utiful! Do you know much about the S&W 1000/3000?

I have a S&W3000 Pump 12ga in great shape other than the stock has a chip where it meets the receiver, I've heard and seen one replaced with 870 Stock/Forend, just wondering how hard it would be and if it would need any modifications. 

maybe I should Bring it to Baywatch and see what they think.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

I wish tim Was closer.. Anyone know if anyone does this around Fort Walton?


----------



## Suprman (Jul 11, 2011)

Does Tim carry Hogue Grips? also what are his hours? I drove by yesterday without even knowing it was there.


----------

